# Need legit Accutane ASAP



## heavyiron (Jan 3, 2012)

My rats need high quality Accutane. Please help out my furry friends.

Thanks


----------



## GarlicChicken (Jan 3, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> My rats need high quality Accutane. Please help out my furry friends.
> 
> Thanks



Hey heavy, I haven't used the accutane, but man power has been great for everything else.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 3, 2012)

Sent you a pm bro.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 3, 2012)

Anybody actually use manpower accutane?


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^^ everything else I've tried is 2 legit to quit....As Hammer would say. I'm sure someone has ran it. You might google it heavy. He's pretty big on other boards.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah, I've heard good things for years.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Jan 3, 2012)

He's a sponsor over at iron den, I believe ID members get a discount as well. Should be able to get testimonials at that board!


----------



## Hell (Jan 3, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Anybody actually use manpower accutane?



I have used it and at 20mg a day my lips and nose get dry for sure....He has buy 2 get one free and 10% off right now...


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 3, 2012)

Hell said:


> I have used it and at 20mg a day my lips and nose get dry for sure....He has buy 2 get one free and 10% off right now...


Is there a discount code or something?


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 3, 2012)

Researchstop running it now loaded first two weeks 25mg a day now 50 mg a week almost completely acne free now its just the scabby fucken scars.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 3, 2012)

I've always just said that I saw him on the ironden and he gave me a buy 2 get 1 free. And that's like a mix and match. It doesn't have to be 2 of the same item.


----------



## Hell (Jan 3, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Is there a discount code or something?



The discount code for the 10% off is on their front page..TEN...
For the buy 2 get 1 free, you just buy the 2 things you want and in the memo when checking out state what u want for your freebie. Counts towards all research items, not peptides...
I have run their adex, *Sildenafil* , tadafil, and caber. All work perfectly.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 3, 2012)

I can vouch for ManPower's accutane.  Im using it now been on it for 32 days and im almost completely clear.  Its GTG


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks guys, very good info here!


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 3, 2012)

Hell said:


> The discount code for the 10% off is on their front page..TEN...
> For the buy 2 get 1 free, you just buy the 2 things you want and in the memo when checking out state what u want for your freebie. Counts towards all research items, not peptides...
> I have run their adex, *Sildenafil* , tadafil, and caber. All work perfectly. In fact, the viagra worked awesomely over my lunch break 2 hours agao...


 

I'm about to take some of that tada and go home and rail my GF.


----------



## Hench (Jan 3, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Researchstop running it now loaded first two weeks 25mg a day now 50 mg a week almost completely acne free now its just the scabby fucken scars.



+1 for RS. Got a mate on their 'tane, he's having good results at 20mg per day.


----------



## kboy (Jan 3, 2012)

PM sent....


----------



## oufinny (Jan 3, 2012)

I found the site, any of you know if his ECA or NYC stacks are good?  I really want to try the real deal ephedra here soon so if you have good things to say, let me know.


----------



## Dannie (Jan 3, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Anybody actually use manpower accutane?


I have, g2g. Same results as from pharma grade stuff


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Jan 3, 2012)

Manpower accurate is legit


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 3, 2012)

oufinny said:


> I found the site, any of you know if his ECA or NYC stacks are good? I really want to try the real deal ephedra here soon so if you have good things to say, let me know.


 

Don't have much experience with the ECA. I have some but only taken it once. I took it early in the morning as I was training at 8:30am at that time. I chased it with a protein shake pre workout. I got straight geeked out on the floor and had to cut my workout short. I was getting light headed and all kinds of shit. I'd say it's legit.


----------



## Hell (Jan 3, 2012)

oufinny said:


> I found the site, any of you know if his ECA or NYC stacks are good?  I really want to try the real deal ephedra here soon so if you have good things to say, let me know.



everything I have tried is great but I havent tried those. Over on PM they have a thread in the sponsors section with 45 pages of positive feedback on everything


----------



## oufinny (Jan 3, 2012)

I am going to be ordering sooner than later, I like the fact he has pills/capsules of things I hate taking orally like AIs and SERMs.  The additon of the NYC and ECA stack is just that much better.


----------



## Pacmann (Jan 3, 2012)

Can someone give me a link to this legit manpower source ? 

Thanks !


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 3, 2012)

Buy Peptides and Research Chemicals


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 3, 2012)

I've started torem from mp a few days ago, too early to say anything though. But the packaging is very good, and I like that it's in capsules. I think I'll throw up a mini log in the research chem section because there has been some interest in it lately.


----------



## boss (Jan 3, 2012)

Can't you just get it for free from the doctor? My buddy always does that.


----------



## Jt123 (Jan 3, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Buy Peptides and Research Chemicals



I thought research Chems had to be liquid to buy "legally"?


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 3, 2012)

Jt123 said:


> I thought research Chems had to be liquid to buy "legally"?


 


They're in tablet form for accurate dosing purposes, still only for research


----------



## unclem (Jan 3, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Anybody actually use manpower accutane?


 
 yes gtg heavy its great but use the 20mg instead of 10mg for research only.


----------



## cg89 (Jan 3, 2012)

hasn't that been proven to develop crohns disease in rats? i'd stay away
I know people who took it and they hated every moment of accutane 

http://accutanelawsuitsinfo.com/accutane-crohns-disease-learn-quickly-if-you-can-get-compensation/


----------



## jimm (Jan 4, 2012)

GarlicChicken said:


> Hey heavy, I haven't used the accutane, but man power has been great for everything else.





Manpower my fuckig tits I orderd caber and then sent me fucking liver support and I'm getting no reply from them now!


----------



## bdeljoose (Jan 4, 2012)

What is the recommended dosage for a male weighing 205 lbs?


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 4, 2012)

cg89 said:


> hasn't that been proven to develop crohns disease in rats? i'd stay away
> I know people who took it and they hated every moment of accutane
> 
> Accutane Crohns Disease - Learn Quickly If You Can Get Compensation | Accutane Lawsuit


 

I've heard the same thing from a lot of people. I don't ever want to use it.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 4, 2012)

Accutane at low doses is safe and effective. They used to prescribe higher doses years ago and those doses were proven to have more side effects. Later on they did low dose Accutane trials and discovered that it cured acne and side effects were lower.

20mg Accutane daily is all you need. They used to prescribe up to 5 times that before the low dose studies.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Jan 4, 2012)

Just ordered some stuff for my rats from MP. Literally got a tracking number within 5 minutes. That's insane. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## suprfast (Jan 5, 2012)

If like to pick some up for my rats too.  After the way they responded to a test only first cycle a heavier dose is going to suck.  My rays look like Mikael Gorbachev.  

How long of a cycle@20 Mg?  Use it on cycle off cycle?  I know your rats are always cruising.

Thanks heavy.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 5, 2012)

Doctors typically prescribe low dose Accutane for 5-6 months. I had significant reduction in acne at the 4 month mark.


----------



## suprfast (Jan 5, 2012)

Any issues running this on cycle?  While still working out?  you are the chemical expert


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 5, 2012)

suprfast said:


> Any issues running this on cycle?  While still working out?  you are the chemical expert


It's recommended to stay well hydrated and avoid alcohol, acetaminophen or other organ stressing compounds. 

Liver tests should be performed every 30-60 days.


----------



## anab0lix (Jan 5, 2012)

Manpower is def G2G.


----------



## anab0lix (Jan 5, 2012)

jimm said:


> Manpower my fuckig tits I orderd caber and then sent me fucking liver support and I'm getting no reply from them now!



Did you try pming him at TIBH?
OR. Make a forum post to get his attention.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 5, 2012)

jimm said:


> Manpower my fuckig tits I orderd caber and then sent me fucking liver support and I'm getting no reply from them now!


send him an email.  I got a response within 10 minutes last time.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 5, 2012)

Livebig14 said:


> send him an email.  I got a response within 10 minutes last time.


Have him come over and buy ad space here brother.


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 5, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Have him come over and buy ad space here brother.


 

x2 would love to see them as a sponsor here


----------



## suprfast (Jan 5, 2012)

Id be down to buy from him if he was a sponsor here(or if he was not), though its easier to get customer service if he was here.


----------



## Imosted (Jan 13, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Anybody actually use manpower accutane?



I am on it for the last 3 days, 20mg, i will update in a week or 2


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 13, 2012)

Imosted said:


> I am on it for the last 3 days, 20mg, i will update in a week or 2


Your lips should get pretty dry soon. When I ran 20mg is was ridiculous how dry they got.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jan 13, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Your lips should get pretty dry soon. When I ran 20mg is was ridiculous how dry they got.



Try 80mg.  My fucking eyes were dried out and my skin was like leather.  The nose bleeds weren't that cool either.


----------



## Pacmann (Jan 17, 2012)

Got Accutane from Manpower last week. My tabs were marked as liver support but he e-mailed me telling me they would be as customs cant get a problem and seemed very nice via e-mail.

I have been taking 40mg (2 tabs) for the last week and my lips are a bit dry... I think.... Havent really noticed anything....

Also i drink two night in a row while taking it and drank quite a bit. Didnt really effect me but my liver could be falling out. I dont plan on drinking for at lest a month now.

Anyway will keep you updated.


----------



## suprfast (Jan 23, 2012)

Did you end up ordering heavy?  Wondering if you had progress with the acne.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 23, 2012)

suprfast said:


> Did you end up ordering heavy?  Wondering if you had progress with the acne.


Wasn't for me. I made this thread for a very good friend. I ran Accutane years ago and it changed my DNA. I rarely get acne now.


----------



## Imosted (Jan 24, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Your lips should get pretty dry soon. When I ran 20mg is was ridiculous how dry they got.


Yup it is legit, my lips have been  very dry for the last couple of days and my face feel dry for the first time in my life, it was always covered in a thick lair of oil, lol
oh and today was the end of second week on 20mg a day


----------



## suprfast (Jan 24, 2012)

Imosted said:


> Yup it is legit, my lips have been  very dry for the last couple of days and my face feel dry for the first time in my life, it was always covered in a thick lair of oil, lol
> oh and today was the end of second week on 20mg a day



Thanks for the reply. Keep updating progress. I just placed an order.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 24, 2012)

you have to watch how long your in the sun while on accutane.


----------



## Imosted (Jan 24, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> you have to watch how long your in the sun while on accutane.


i am in canada, we see no sun in winter, lol


----------



## Pacmann (Jan 25, 2012)

Been on ManPower Accutane 40mg for over two weeks now. 


Lips are a bit dry nothing to dramatic, and arm joints are a bit sore but you get used to it.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 25, 2012)

Imosted said:


> Yup it is legit, my lips have been  very dry for the last couple of days and my face feel dry for the first time in my life, it was always covered in a thick lair of oil, lol
> oh and today was the end of second week on 20mg a day


Right on, thanks for the feedback brother.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 25, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Right on, thanks for the feedback brother.


 
What would be the right way to take it mg wise? Start with how many mg's. Does it matter how much you weigh? Or is it how sensitive you're body is? I'm getting ready to order some for my son who is 16.
Any help would be great! After reading all the sides, I'm not so sure?
Thanks


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey hypo also something else that might help. Im doing a trial with a new product designed by a mod on here thats supposed to be amazing. I just started it its non toxic. Im doing a log in the research chem section.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 25, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Hey hypo also something else that might help. Im doing a trial with a new product designed by a mod on here thats supposed to be amazing. I just started it its non toxic. Im doing a log in the research chem section.


 
Hey Lats..I just read that in a thread. I'll look for that log. I'll need some for myself soon. Thanks brother


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 25, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> What would be the right way to take it mg wise? Start with how many mg's. Does it matter how much you weigh? Or is it how sensitive you're body is? I'm getting ready to order some for my son who is 16.
> Any help would be great! After reading all the sides, I'm not so sure?
> Thanks


20mg daily but you should get liver and lipid labs the first month to monitor response. Accutane is a very strong medication and should only be used by educated people.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 25, 2012)

^^ Thanks for the info Heavy..I was just reading on it. Back in the day the doses were much larger-leading to nagging sides for teens and adults. Would you get labs before usage or draw them after a few doses?


----------



## sdaniels (Jan 27, 2012)

Just received my order of liquid iso from Researchstop.....but a bit concerned...smells like rubbing alcohol.  Anyone else run into this?  Kind of afraid to try it....


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 27, 2012)

yes, that is normal.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 27, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> ^^ Thanks for the info Heavy..I was just reading on it. Back in the day the doses were much larger-leading to nagging sides for teens and adults. Would you get labs before usage or draw them after a few doses?


Every 30 days.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 27, 2012)

sdaniels said:


> Just received my order of liquid iso from Researchstop.....but a bit concerned...smells like rubbing alcohol.  Anyone else run into this?  Kind of afraid to try it....



Lol wait til you taste it!!  Sort of like Jack daniels an bug spray


----------



## sdaniels (Mar 28, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Lol wait til you taste it!!  Sort of like Jack daniels an bug spray



Yuk.   Mix with juice....it cuts the nastiness.  I should have gotten the metered dropper with it, I'll have to go back and place an order for that.


----------



## tjsulli (Mar 28, 2012)

sdaniels said:


> Yuk.  Mix with juice....it cuts the nastiness. I should have gotten the metered dropper with it, I'll have to go back and place an order for that.


you can just go to any local pharmacy and buy a oral syringe for less then shipping would cost.as a matter of fact the last time i went to buy one they just gave it to me for free


----------



## FTW34 (Mar 28, 2012)

ive heard some startling bad news about mp concerning his aromasin. from a few people


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 28, 2012)

FTW34 said:


> ive heard some startling bad news about mp concerning his aromasin. from a few people



Like what?


----------



## sdaniels (Mar 29, 2012)

tjsulli said:


> you can just go to any local pharmacy and buy a oral syringe for less then shipping would cost.as a matter of fact the last time i went to buy one they just gave it to me for free



Thanks!  Didn't think of that!  On day 4 of this, not noticing anything yet.....


----------



## Pacmann (Mar 29, 2012)

Using manpower accutane for 3 months now, 20mg first month, 40 second month, 60 third month......

Have had 0 side effects... I tihnk its starting to work though...


----------



## sdaniels (Mar 30, 2012)

Pacmann said:


> Using manpower accutane for 3 months now, 20mg first month, 40 second month, 60 third month......
> 
> Have had 0 side effects... I tihnk its starting to work though...



I've got Researchstop. Are you noticing dryness....with 60mg I would think you would. Anyone had good experience with Researchstop? I haven't tried manpower, so am not familiar with that one.


----------



## Grozny (Mar 30, 2012)

The strongest drug for acne is accutane. imo it works very well. It does have plenty of side effect issues though, but is generally not considered dangerous or unhealthy so long as it is used as directed. I generally think topical OTC products, along with a multiple-time daily washing routine, is the better option, depending on how you respond, of course.


----------



## Pacmann (Mar 31, 2012)

sdaniels said:


> I've got Researchstop. Are you noticing dryness....with 60mg I would think you would. Anyone had good experience with Researchstop? I haven't tried manpower, so am not familiar with that one.




Nope. But my acne is getting better. Will keep posted.


----------



## Pacmann (Aug 13, 2012)

Man power accutane sucks, done nothing for me. I have reserchstop liquid accutane now. 

80ml 20mg/ml

Does this mean if i want to take 20mg a day i take 1ml with the dropper. Another question i have is do you mix it with water or anthing ?

Thanks


----------



## OfficerFarva (Aug 13, 2012)

Pacmann said:


> Man power accutane sucks, done nothing for me. I have reserchstop liquid accutane now.
> 
> 80ml 20mg/ml
> 
> ...




20 milligrams per milliliter... What are they teaching you kids in school these days?  Or a better question is what aren't they teaching, lol.


----------



## Pacmann (Aug 13, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> 20 milligrams per milliliter... What are they teaching you kids in school these days?  Or a better question is what aren't they teaching, lol.



lol thanks bro, Ok some 1ml, but do i mix this with water or down it hardcore


----------



## OfficerFarva (Aug 13, 2012)

Pacmann said:


> lol thanks bro, Ok some 1ml, but do i mix this with water or down it hardcore





I shoot it in the back of my mouth.  It tastes like shit so I'd have something on hand to chase the taste away.


----------



## Pacmann (Aug 13, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> I shoot it in the back of my mouth.  It tastes like shit so I'd have something on hand to chase the taste away.




Sh*t you wernt messin.... takes like vodka and aftershave mixed with a sprinkle of purple haze ...


----------



## Samw100 (Feb 16, 2013)

Pacmann said:


> Man power accutane sucks, done nothing for me. I have reserchstop liquid accutane now.
> 
> 80ml 20mg/ml
> 
> ...



There's liquid accutane? lol


----------



## Samw100 (Feb 16, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> My rats need high quality Accutane. Please help out my furry friends.
> 
> Thanks



Did you end up getting accutane, how did it work for you?


----------



## suprfast (Feb 16, 2013)

Samw100 said:


> There's liquid accutane? lol



That's what it means. Can probably get away with  .5ml and run it 160 days.


----------



## keith1569 (Feb 16, 2013)

Check my sig for legit tane


----------



## Shirty (Feb 17, 2013)

I used accutane when I was 19 and still in the army. While i was in bootcamp at fort knox training to be a tanker(m1 abrams main battle tank) my dril Sargent would come up to me and tell me to was my fucking face! But no matter what I did I still broke out! I had pictures of me in my uniform with red fucking spots all over my face. So when I got on the tain in 3 months my face was completely healed from the acne and the red spots that can stay for months. I stopped using it because I developed severe anxiety and started having panic attacks, that  I never had before. The anxiety got better but it stayed for years. My face started to break out after a year but my acne was only mild. Now I'm clear but I'm ordering some more just to see how my rats will be affected by the anxiety effect of it hehe.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Feb 17, 2013)

I had what my dermatologist referred to as the worst cystic acne he's ever seen. Over 400 cysts on my lower back and shoulders. No exaggeration. Used europeanabolic's acnotren, started at 20mg per day, felt the dry lips within 2 days, oiliness of my skin markedly reduced within 4 days, dry genitals randomly during my 3rd month but that went away on its own. Bumped every 30 days to 40mg, then 60, then 80, then backed down to 20mg. Every last cyst was gone during the 60mg month. I still get an occasional whitehead on my back but never any cysts. Will probably continue to run 20mg until the end of this summer. Liver enzymes are normal and I used osta-rx during the first two months. On the plus side, skin on my face looks incredible now. I didn't get any acne there, but the pores have all shrunk and my forehead and nose and cheeks look extra smooth. Recommend EA's accutane.


----------



## Samw100 (Feb 18, 2013)

Calves of Steel said:


> I had what my dermatologist referred to as the worst cystic acne he's ever seen. Over 400 cysts on my lower back and shoulders. No exaggeration. Used europeanabolic's acnotren, started at 20mg per day, felt the dry lips within 2 days, oiliness of my skin markedly reduced within 4 days, dry genitals randomly during my 3rd month but that went away on its own. Bumped every 30 days to 40mg, then 60, then 80, then backed down to 20mg. Every last cyst was gone during the 60mg month. I still get an occasional whitehead on my back but never any cysts. Will probably continue to run 20mg until the end of this summer. Liver enzymes are normal and I used osta-rx during the first two months. On the plus side, skin on my face looks incredible now. I didn't get any acne there, but the pores have all shrunk and my forehead and nose and cheeks look extra smooth. Recommend EA's accutane.



You didn't have any acne on your face before accutane, not even a mild case?


Was acnotren what your doc prescribed you or did you get it from a rogue pharmacy?


----------



## Logman (Feb 19, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Wasn't for me. I made this thread for a very good friend. I ran Accutane years ago and it changed my DNA. I rarely get acne now.



What dosage did you run it at?  I still see doctors prescribing up to 1mg per kg in body weight.


----------



## Samw100 (Feb 19, 2013)

Calves of Steel said:


> I had what my dermatologist referred to as the worst cystic acne he's ever seen. Over 400 cysts on my lower back and shoulders. No exaggeration. Used europeanabolic's acnotren, started at 20mg per day, felt the dry lips within 2 days, oiliness of my skin markedly reduced within 4 days, dry genitals randomly during my 3rd month but that went away on its own. Bumped every 30 days to 40mg, then 60, then 80, then backed down to 20mg. Every last cyst was gone during the 60mg month. I still get an occasional whitehead on my back but never any cysts. Will probably continue to run 20mg until the end of this summer. Liver enzymes are normal and I used osta-rx during the first two months. On the plus side, skin on my face looks incredible now. I didn't get any acne there, but the pores have all shrunk and my forehead and nose and cheeks look extra smooth. Recommend EA's accutane.



Also, I have a lot of enlarged pores at a young age due to very oily skin, how long did it take before you notice your pores were shrinking when on accutane?


----------



## Mudge (Feb 19, 2013)

I know this thread is old, but I'll say one of the few things of IPs that kicks ass was his accutane. That stuff was hardcore!


----------

